# Transmisor para poder ver la señal de cable en varios TV



## filo2700 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola a todos!...
Quisiera saber si existe la posibilidad de fabricar un transmisor o repetidor en el cual conectar el la señal de CATV y poder recibirla en varios televisores  lavez y poder eliminar el engorroso cableado y asi poder aprovechar al maximo la señal, ya que como es sabido al conectar varios televisors se va perdiendo la señal a causa tambien del paso por los cables adicionales.
Si alguno sabe de algo parecido, por favor publique algo, bien recibido será....
Me ahn comentado algo de unos amplificador de RF WIDE BAND pero no he encontrado nada navegando en I-Net.
Desde ya gracias y un saludo a todos los que lean....


----------



## santiago (Mar 2, 2008)

encontre esto en pablin fijate si te sirve   http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/AA7/activant2.html
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 5, 2008)

hola...prueba colocar a la salida del modulador del decodificador de CATV un booster de esos para antenas aereas y luego a la salida de este una antena terescopica de tv, y a las demas Tv de tu casa tambien ponle antenas terescopicas, haci recepcionaras la señal del decodificador en varios TV solo sintonizando el canal 3 (canal en el que se ve el decodificador en el tv).
saludos


----------



## filo2700 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gracias pero lo que busco no es eso....lo que yo quiero es que en todos los TV se puedan ver todos los canales, independientemente de los que esten viendo los otros....como si estuvieran conectados al mismo cable pero inalambricamente....a eso es lo que me refiero....lo que quiero es anular todo el cableado entre televisores y aprovechar al maximo la señal de cable....sin tener que poner amplificador ni nada...solo el transmisor en la punta del CATV y a travez del aire recibir todos los canales de CATV....

Fogonazo...a ver si me das una manito papá!


----------



## VichoT (Mar 11, 2008)

holas.filo2700. lo ke tu kieres es algo dificil por tus exijencias....el eskema ke te paso elaficionado es muy bueno y cumple con tus espectativas peroa eso tendras ke añadir antenas receptoras en cada TV. mi opinion eske hagas el traceado con cable coaxial como se hace normalmente por lo sgte:

- Un sistema asi rekiere de inversion extra mucho mas caro ke un par de cables,conectores y divisores.
- le estaras dandoa tus vecinos la posibilidadd e ver cable gartis  solo ponen una antena y tu ni te enteras deke estan viendoa  costa uya.
- las perdidas de señal por causa del ruido, tranmision y recepcion(desajuste entre antenas y ctos relacionados) es alta, casi tan alta como la producida por conectores,cables y divisores.
- ademas el sistema te consumira corriente extra(el sistema por cable no consume  corriente extra).


BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 20, 2008)

VichoT tiene razón, pero uno siempre se pone a pensar en hacer un bien a los vecinos... en este caso dando señal de tv cable gratis... y en hacer un bien a uno mismo... en este caso, logrando que los vecinos dejen de pinchar, cortar y recauchutar el coaxil que lleva la señal del servicio que uno paga!


----------



## filo2700 (Mar 22, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> VichoT tiene razón, pero uno siempre se pone a pensar en hacer un bien a los vecinos... en este caso dando señal de tv cable gratis... y en hacer un bien a uno mismo... en este caso, logrando que los vecinos dejen de pinchar, cortar y recauchutar el coaxil que lleva la señal del servicio que uno paga!


ES ESO MISMO LO QUE QUIERO HACER...
Para que los guachos de mi cuadra no me pinchen el cable y me dejen ver tranquilo sin interferencias...A ese punto queria llegar...por fin uno entendio lo que quiero hacer....jejeje!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 22, 2008)

esto es comunismo o anarquía? jejeje


----------



## renoid (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola, yo quisiera hacer un Transmisor de TV, pero SIN AUDIO, que solo transmitiera imagenes,   esto con el fin de simplificar el circuito, ademas no necesito transmitir audio, solo video. Estaba pensando en modificar este circuito:





O si ya poseen un circuito que solo transmita Video, se agradece su colaboración, tambien si hay alguna forma de aumentar su alcance, aunque tampoco algo exagerado.


----------



## nabesi86 (Mar 29, 2008)

renoid solo tienes  q anular  la etapa  de  audio  y listo----------dejas  solamente  la etapa  de  video, no  tiene  problema


----------



## gca (Mar 29, 2008)

nabesi seria algo asi?


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 25, 2008)

Y.... como te fue con el trasmisor de video ?  yo nesesito uno igual?  como lo modificaron ?


----------



## renoid (May 25, 2008)

Hola, bueno lo monte pero no funciono muy bien que digamos... en verdad No funciono, ademas lo monte rapido porque no tenia mucho tiempo, tambien use un transistor c3904 porque no encontre el BF494. Otro dia tengo que hacerlo con mas calma. Seria bueno que lo montaras tu y nos cuentes que tal... La modificacion es que en el primer esquema esta hecho para transmitir Video con Audio, y el segundo esquema es solo video.


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 25, 2008)

ok , pero el de video solo tendria q funcionar ? yo ya tengo lo trans 494 , lo que quiero evitar es el maldito trensformador SIF , una ves que tengo video veo que hago ,...  me paresia que faltaba una bobina enntre el cap de 10pf y tierra ,,,


----------



## eb7ctx (May 25, 2008)

Buenas, te paso una idea, amplificas la señal de cable con un modulo amplificador como el que venden para amplificar en las casas con muchas tomas, y la salida la colocas a un dipolo cortado a esa misma frecuencia (vertical) y les dices a tus vecinos que orienten la antena a ese dipolo, te aseguro que esto te da cobertura en varios cientos de metros, y solo requiere un modulo amplificador de instalación colectiva, hace años yo hice uno para un pequeña emisora local de TV con un amplificador que daba una salida de 1 voltio y se podía recibir en varios KM a la redonda, no tienes que alterar la señal que te viene (ya que es RF un canal de TV) solo aumentas y radias dicha señal.

Suerte


----------



## stevenson (Jun 11, 2008)

hola amigos estoy interesado en construir cualquiera de estos 2 transmisores de Tv pero......
no se que tan buenos sean, a ver si me dan una ayudita  http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv.htm

http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv2.htm


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola yo tambien estoy interesado en hacer un transmisor pero queria pedir ayuda ya que necesito que tenga gran cubertura osea que sea de distancia lo mas grande posible y que sea estable. Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 2, 2008)

Me gustaria que me ayudaran a escoger un transmisor de vhf que tenga estabilidad y si se puede que sea lo mas potente posible.
 Por ahora he investigado y encontre muchos diseños los cuales dejo aqui para que me ayuden.
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv2.htm
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

 Yo creo que el mejor tranmisor es el que se encuentra en la pagina http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv.htm por que tiene mas alcanze que los demas, pero ustedes que me dicen. ¿Cual transmisor me conviene mas armar?


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (May 22, 2009)

hola amigos son nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me ayudaran con esto en mi localidad hay tv por cable y los canales 5, 11 y 18 estan libres el distribuidor de cable no los utiliza y lo que quiero es conseguir un diseño para transmitir mis propias imagenes por uno de estos canales pero no tengo el esquema que me pueda servir para enviar imagenes desde mi dvd o mi pc por uno de estos canales tengo un conversor que cambia la señal de auido y video de mi dvd en rf pero el problema es que este las envia al canal 3 y ya hice la prueba y las imagenes que envio salen en toda mi localidad el problema es que ese canal esta ocupado e inerfiero con la señal de ese canal entonces quisiera utilizar uno de estos canales libres ayudenme


----------



## jucemoar (Ago 14, 2009)

estan muy buenos los  diagramas  pero sera que  nadis sabe como amplificarlos eso seria de  maravilla gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 23, 2009)

stevenson dijo:


> hola amigos estoy interesado en construir cualquiera de estos 2 transmisores de Tv pero......
> no se que tan buenos sean, a ver si me dan una ayudita  Transmisor de tv - electronica2000.com
> 
> Transmisor de tv - electronica2000.com


yo hice el tv1 y los resultados son muy buenos, podeis ver más información en


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-tv-12-mw-22023/

nota: el audio es un poco pobre porque el final no es el suyo


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 1, 2009)

Existen unos modulos hibridos que se emplean justamente en los amplificadores de distribucion de CATV, que pueden amplificar gran cantidad de canales, prueba buscar los datasheet de estas referencias y creo que tendras el primer paso en tu proyecto, ademas es relativamente facil de implementar.

BGY588
MHW6342T

Saludos y me comentas...


----------



## choson (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola filo2700 aunque a pasado algun tiempo desde q iniciastes este post qisiera saber si lograstes realizar este proyecto o lo que querias ya que yo estoy en la misma situacion q estabas tu y me gustaria q me echaran una mano!!! 

Al q pueda se le agradeceria!!!



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Mira aquí: http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/AA7/activant2.html
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
hola elaficionado quisiera q me ayudaras con el mismo proyecto este que posteo filo2700, el link que colocastes creo q caduco o esta bloqueado, quisiera saber si tienes mas informacion sobre este tema!!!
Espero respuestas se te agradece...


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 23, 2010)

choson dijo:


> hola elaficionado quisiera q me ayudaras con el mismo proyecto este que posteo filo2700, el link que colocastes creo q caduco o esta bloqueado, quisiera saber si tienes mas informacion sobre este tema!!!
> Espero respuestas se te agradece...



Fijate acá: http://web.archive.org/web/20080227214706/http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/AA7/activant2.html


----------



## choson (Ene 24, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Fijate acá: http://web.archive.org/web/20080227214706/http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/AA7/activant2.html


 
Gracias ante todo por responderme, aunque no lo e probado(lo intentare) tu crees que este circuito me envie toda la señal de todos los canaes de CATV a mi televisor??? 
O mejor dicho para que crees tu que es este circuito!!}

Disculpa por escrirte asi solo que mis conocimientos en la materia son algo escasos..

te lo agradezco...


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 24, 2010)

Qué es exactamente lo que vos querés hacer?

Con ese aparato, amplificás la señal de RF.


----------



## choson (Ene 25, 2010)

Lo que yo quiero es un dispositivo nuevo ( ya que no lo e visto) que solo con conectarlo en una punta del cable CATV convierta las señales y las radie de forma inhalambrica, para que los equipos de television no tenga que estar conectados a esos cables, osea quiero usar la señal CATV y trasmitirla tipo WI-FI.

me explico?


----------



## choson (Mar 3, 2010)

Andrxx dijo:


> yo hice el tv1 y los resultados son muy buenos, podeis ver más información en
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-tv-12-mw-22023/
> ...


 
hola Andrxx podrias decir como hicistes las bobinas L1, L2 y L3 y el TR1 como lo encontrastes??? si tienes imagenes se te agradece!!!
gracias de antemano

saludos y buena vibra


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 3, 2010)

Para recibir por un cable y retransmitir en RF necesitas un receptor y un modulador por cada canal, amplificador y antena. Queres convertir lo que viene todo junto en separado.. al reves de como hace la empresa de cable...


----------



## wimer (May 26, 2010)

hola tengo problema con el tr de 4.5 se oye un poco mal, el tr lo hice yo, bueno are unos ajustes provare agregandole mas bueltas en el primario.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 12, 2010)

deberias ponerle un booster WIDE BAND del que dices. Se llaman ''CATV booster'' busca eso en google ahi aparecen. conecta la salida del cable a la entrada del booster y a la salida ponle una telescopica. debería salir la señal a los televisores con un par de estos en serie. pero es mejor usar el cableado.


----------



## freebook21 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola, solo queria comentarles que hice el transmisor de tv de plablin el mas sencillo sacando la parte del sonido y digamos que me funciono, con esto quiero decir que transmitio imagenes al tv en color pero se ve medio feo del 1 al 10 le doy un 3.
Para que dar mas datos y posiblrs problemasrimero utilize una bateria de 9v. no le di 12v. lo q de seguro influyo en el alcanse, el cond.ajustable no es de 2 a 22 pf es de 4 y algo a 30, el mini pot es de 30k y no use ferrite =) asi que lo enchufe una vez se vio mi bello rostro y no hice mas nada, en cuanto tenga tiempo tratare de refinar y apegarme mas al esquema.

Lo que si me gustaria si alguien podria sacarme de la siguiente duda: en el diagrama existe un cap. de 10 pf que es digamos lo unico q*UE* comparten la etapa de audio con la de video,¿ si saco la parte de sonido t*A*mb*IÉN* debo extirpar ese cap de 10 pf o debo dejarlo y conectarlo a masa?


----------



## camacho28 (Jun 16, 2011)

eb7ctx dijo:


> Buenas, te paso una idea, amplificas la señal de cable con un modulo amplificador como el que venden para amplificar en las casas con muchas tomas, y la salida la colocas a un dipolo cortado a esa misma frecuencia (vertical) y les dices a tus vecinos que orienten la antena a ese dipolo, te aseguro que esto te da cobertura en varios cientos de metros, y solo requiere un modulo amplificador de instalación colectiva, hace años yo hice uno para un pequeña emisora local de TV con un amplificador que daba una salida de 1 voltio y se podía recibir en varios KM a la redonda, no tienes que alterar la señal que te viene (ya que es RF un canal de TV) solo aumentas y radias dicha señal.
> 
> Suerte




Hola eb7ctx, nadie te puso mente, jajajaja, pero yo si y tu solucion es la mejor, ya lo probe, me costo 100 colares conseguirme dicho amplificador y funciona de pelos,.. no hay dificultado, solo conectas una antena al amplificador y listo, ya transmites todos los canales sin problema


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2011)

Que bien! Este metodo he visto (pero no probado) que funciona bien.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 16, 2011)

freebook21 dijo:


> Hola, solo queria comentarles que hice el transmisor de tv de plablin el mas sencillo sacando la parte del sonido y digamos que me funciono, con esto quiero decir que transmitio imagenes al tv en color pero se ve medio feo del 1 al 10 le doy un 3.
> Para que dar mas datos y posiblrs problemasrimero utilize una bateria de 9v. no le di 12v. lo q de seguro influyo en el alcanse, el cond.ajustable no es de 2 a 22 pf es de 4 y algo a 30, el mini pot es de 30k y no use ferrite =) asi que lo enchufe una vez se vio mi bello rostro y no hice mas nada, en cuanto tenga tiempo tratare de refinar y apegarme mas al esquema.
> 
> Lo que si me gustaria si alguien podria sacarme de la siguiente duda: en el diagrama existe un cap. de 10 pf que es digamos lo unico q*UE* comparten la etapa de audio con la de video,¿ si saco la parte de sonido t*A*mb*IÉN* debo extirpar ese cap de 10 pf o debo dejarlo y conectarlo a masa?



El condensador de acoplo de 10 pF puedes quitarlo sin más problema.

¿Podrías subir una foto en la que podamos ver la calidad de imagen?



> Que bien! Este metodo he visto (pero no probado) que funciona bien.



Eso funciona perfectamente. Doy fé.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 16, 2011)

Saludos c

Este transmisor de TV tiene una etapa de 10 watts
http://www.4shared.com/file/GajDvz_p/TX_de_TV_con__LM1889.html


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Que estraño este hilo, ya que hacer eso aqui en argentina y ne muchos paises es un delito, ya que es igual que robar la señal 

por otro lado se esta respondiendo a un tema que tiene 9 meses de inactividad

Esto tiene un oscuro destino, el frio lugar de las profundidaes


----------



## noe20 (Jul 28, 2011)

ami no me funciono el transmisor pablin  creo que me falta hacer el trasmfador sif


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

Noe20, no confies en los circuitos de pablin... Muchas personas han echo algunos circuitos de ahi y solo llegan a una conclusion: no funciona.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 29, 2011)

noe20 dijo:


> ami no me funciono el transmisor pablin  creo que me falta hacer el trasmfador sif



Que transmisor es, ¿el simple o el avanzado.?

El avanzado funciona perfectamente, pero es un circuito muy crítico y requiere muucha paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## noe20 (Jul 29, 2011)

el simple  no funciona nada  como hacer el trasnformador sif  y que tipo de hilo de alambre uso 20 21 diganme porfavor para


----------



## PITIURS (Nov 22, 2011)

camacho28 dijo:


> Hola eb7ctx, nadie te puso mente, jajajaja, pero yo si y tu solucion es la mejor, ya lo probe, me costo 100 colares conseguirme dicho amplificador y funciona de pelos,.. no hay dificultado, solo conectas una antena al amplificador y listo, ya transmites todos los canales sin problema



que tal, esta solucion me parese muy logia, podrian ayudarme con la longitud del dipolo, como calcularlo, o es una simple antena? gracias


----------

